# Tax vocabulary English-Spanish



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm going to the tax office the day after tomorrow to ask questions about my taxes, and I've drawn up a vocabulary for taxes. Could someone please check to see that these are correct and add anything that is missing? I hope this helps someone else out too! 

Annually...Anualmente
Annuity...Renta vitalicia
Disability allowance...Subsidio por discapacidad
Disability certificate...Certificado de discapacidad
Disability pension...Pensión por discapacidad
Expenses...Los gastos
Fiscal...Fiscal
General income...Renta general
Income...La renta
Law...La ley
Low income allowance...Subsidio por rentas bajas
Monthly...Mensual
Pension...Pensión
Percentage...Porciento
Personal allowance...Deducción personal
Savings income...Renta del ahorro
Self-employed...Autonomo
Tax allowance...Deducción fiscal
Tax refund...Devolución de impuestos
Tax treaty...Tratado tributario
Taxes...Impuestos
Withholding tax...Retención de impuestos


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Cabr_ _.. big goat. 😉

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> Cabr_ _.. big goat. 😉
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


Or do you mean stupid donkey?


----------

